# Jostens Dura-tone



## davycoppitt (Jan 15, 2012)

I found a class ring at a local thrift store. It was marked Jostens Dura-tone and nothing else. I couldn't find anything on the internet other than it was a alloy of silver and gold. I acid tested it and it did not eat through the 10k. Does anybody know anything about Dura-tone?


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 15, 2012)

davycoppitt said:


> I found a class ring at a local thrift store. It was marked Jostens Dura-tone and nothing else. I couldn't find anything on the internet other than it was a alloy of silver and gold. I acid tested it and it did not eat through the 10k. Does anybody know anything about Dura-tone?



In my notes I have Josten's Duel Cast listed as; 10K on top of Lustrium
But nothing on Dura-Tone. It looks like it is older from the 30's?
If you are scrapping it you will have to file into it to see for sure.

Jim


----------



## davycoppitt (Jan 15, 2012)

Its from 1941.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 15, 2012)

It is probably plated because it was introduced during the depression, and even in the 40's I doubt many people had money to buy expensive class rings. Those fancy names are usually to trick people, if it was 10K it would be marked just that.

Jim


----------



## davycoppitt (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I filed it down and believe it is some sort of plate.


----------



## texan (Jan 16, 2012)

Contact the Jostens Company...they are still in business. jostens.com

Texan


----------

